
Coding without a keystroke: The hands-free creation of a full video game - kanamekun
https://arstechnica.com/gaming/2018/02/coding-without-a-keystroke-the-hands-free-creation-of-a-full-video-game/
======
wolfgke
I find it funny that the game is called "Dig Dog" since in 1994 there was a
German car "racing" game released called "Dog Dogs", where you had to obey the
traffic rules (it was educational). Everyone I know tried to break the
"spirit" of the traffic rules in this game without getting punished.

Here a playthrough:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YMt8uXMkAmA](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YMt8uXMkAmA)

And here two playthroughs where the player try to break the spirit of the
traffic rules:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZwWPe6oCB5U](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZwWPe6oCB5U)

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XluZRF2VPy0](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XluZRF2VPy0)

~~~
kldavis4
I suspect it is inspired by the classic arcade game, Dig Dug

------
mnm1
Has anyone who is not a native speaker gotten dragon to accurately detect even
basic commands like page up, page down etc.? I've been testing such a system
for months now and I can't get past the basics.

Also has anyone used the smartnav? I've been thinking about it but wasn't sure
how good it is. I just switched to a roller mouse red which is still hand
operated.

------
bringtheaction
Interesting. I wonder if things like head tracking could also be utilized for
improved efficiency even for those of us without any injuries or disabilities.

